# Why Did Toro Stop Making the PowerShift Design?



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm new to snowblowers. From what I can see getting great traction is a prerequisite. I happened to see a video of a guy implementing the PowerShift feature where he moved the wheels back which I guess tilts the blower at a more nose down angle and possibly getting better traction. It looks pretty good so wondering why they dropped that design idea?

I guess the track technology is the best for traction?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The powershift feature puts more weight on the bucket by moving the wheels back. This feature is useful in situations where the bucket of the machine would normally want to ride up over ice and hard-packed snow.

I *think* it was a matter of the cost/price and the service aspect of the transmission that led to the decision to discontinue it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would guess it was cost also, same reason toro did away with the drum style auger


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* You know I always here aboot the transmissions going oot. but I have had mine for 23 years now and never had a problem with it. if it was still made today it would be in the hood of 4,000 to 5,000 dollar range.*


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Too much $ to fix, like the shifter plastic parts that would crack if left out in freezing temps and the levers were forced. I also had a tranny lock up from caked up grease. I did like being able to get my morning exercise by doing push-ups on the bars when the wheels were extended though; and I'm 250 lbs!


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The powershifts had a good run but the price was getting to high and they where not selling as good. The new powermax line was also awesome so they went with it. I used a powershift for a few years it was good but I found I had to use it with the wheels back most the time so it got tiring quick. I now use a powermax it better in most everything and its easier to use and work on. I still work on a lot of powershifts so they do last.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've rebuilt a few Powershift trannies and after the first they are a piece of cake. I'll bet the cost factor was why they were discontinued .I believe they were close to $2000 twenty years ago!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

cranman said:


> I've rebuilt a few Powershift trannies and after the first they are a piece of cake. I'll bet the cost factor was why they were discontinued .I believe they were close to $2000 twenty years ago!


 By the end the 32 inch cut was going for 2500.00 brand new there CRANMAN.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

That would be nearly $4,000 in today's dollars!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I will say that the Powershift feature was unique and the machine was well built. I don't think that I'd pay the extra however. I have one for sale right now for $400 in great shape with no takers.......they all love the shiny MTD POS's. Oh well, I'll just sell old Yardmans, and Craftsman's or the occasional Husky.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Off topic but I saw a vid of a Craftsman with 4 wheel drive. Looked great but the guy could never use it because the chute never worked. I didn't realize they actually made blowers with 4 wheel drives. One would think on the face of it that that was a good idea.


----------

